# Dampier,



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I think it was a great idea to bench Dampier, he has done a fantastic job. Do you guys think he is going to start again any time soon?


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

Unless they have reason to believe that Dampier will perform better than he is now if he gets the start (Unlikely because he's playing great). 

Or unless they fear he might start falling off after a long period of not starting (Hopefully not.). 

Why change what's not broken? He's playing great off the bench and Diop is going good starting.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

well supposedly he's happy with his role, when he started he didn't get alot of shots and that's supposedly what gets him going. but coming of the bench allows him to get more time with the ball inside


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

dampier plays well when he is basically tricked into it. he is like a child, if you tell him he cant do it, he will want to. by benching him, the mavs said you cant play, so now he wants he can. chances are he will lose interest soon enough so the mavs either needs to threaten to kick him off the team or start him for some positive reinforcement

thats my take on the dude.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> so the mavs either needs to threaten to kick him off the team or start him for some positive reinforcement


Coddling didn't work for him. That was tried. What he needs is a swift boot in the ***.

It did make me feel better when he was scowling and growling on the court the other day. You could actually hear him. It was nice to see. Maybe he'll stick with it.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Dampier was benched?


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

TheBigDonut said:


> Dampier was benched?


:laugh: Lmao :laugh:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Dampier revival: The play of backup center Erick Dampier has been getting rave reviews from the team for the last two weeks. 

His defense on Pau Gasol at Memphis was particularly important. 

"Damp locked in last game against Memphis and showed his worth," Stackhouse said. "He played Gasol one on one and got some stops." 

Said Johnson: "Damp really was huge for us. And he's really been huge for us in the last eight or 10 games. We couldn't be on the run we're on without him and our role players [Adrian Griffin and DeSagana Diop]."


----------

